# Drivers License Advice: USA to Portuguese Possible??



## lindyman77

My wife holds Portuguese citizenship and I have a Cartão de Residencia; living in Portugal permanently. We're both getting ready to apply for our Portuguese drivers licenses...have any Americans here been recently successful? Advice, hints, or tricks?

I also heard a rumor that the laws changed (again) Jan. 1 taking away our ability to simply swap our U.S. drivers licenses? Is this true?

If you've recently gone through the process and would like to share we're all ears. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Benny Dorm

lindyman77 said:


> My wife holds Portuguese citizenship and I have a Cartão de Residencia; living in Portugal permanently. We're both getting ready to apply for our Portuguese drivers licenses...have any Americans here been recently successful? Advice, hints, or tricks?
> 
> I also heard a rumor that the laws changed (again) Jan. 1 taking away our ability to simply swap our U.S. drivers licenses? Is this true?
> 
> If you've recently gone through the process and would like to share we're all ears. Thanks everyone!


A simple swap is not now available because I have an American friend who is going through the process at the moment and from what he has told me, it is not a simple procedure. The Portuguese authorities now require an FBI criminal record check which will require you to visit a US embassy to have your finger prints taken and other documentation collated, this is then forwarded to the FBI. My friend is of the opinion that by the time the formalities and checks have been made in the US and the documentation returned to the Portuguese authorities, the CRB will be out of date:confused2:


----------



## lindyman77

That doesn't sound good. Hmmmmm.... Guess we'll just need to go to IMTT and see what they say. Things change so quickly around this place you never know what you're going to hear. If anyone else has a different experience please share.


----------



## lindyman77

By the way Benny, what is a "CRB?"


----------



## Benny Dorm

lindyman77 said:


> By the way Benny, what is a "CRB?"


CRB- Criminal Records Bureau. your decision to visit the IMTT is the best option as my friend does not have residency and this may be why he needs the FBI document, however, he informs me that you will need to obtain a driving record document from the State you were living in when you resided in the US. Hope this helps.


----------



## blackirishgirl

I have just done this and I'm an American with residency here. You'll need your USA driving record (showing your license is valid) and Apostilled from the state in which the license is issued. Once you have that you'll need the IMTT form 922 which your physician must complete. You'll take all of this to IMTT where you shall (there may be another form I'm forgetting, but nothing you can't take care of yourself). You should be granted a PT license at that point. Feel free to PM me if needed.


----------



## lindyman77

We have all of the things that you mentioned above. I'll send you a PM blackirishgirl. Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

lindyman77 said:


> We have all of the things that you mentioned above. I'll send you a PM blackirishgirl. Thanks!


Think previous poster was confusing his friend applying for residence, not exchanging driving Licence.
Time I think is your major worry, as I believe exchange must be completed with 12 months of residence being granted.


----------



## lindyman77

canoeman said:


> Think previous poster was confusing his friend applying for residence, not exchanging driving Licence.
> Time I think is your major worry, as I believe exchange must be completed with 12 months of residence being granted.


Good to know Canoeman. I just received my residency card so I think I'm okay time-wise BUT we're planning to take of this in the next two weeks just in case. We've found during our long bureaucratic ordeal that one just never knows with this government. One day its one thing, the next day is something else.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Once you have residency your one year (12 months) time limitation begins as Canoeman says. You and I have PM'd but I realised after seeing Canoeman's reply, that we didn't mention that between us!


----------



## lindyman77

I just got my Cartão de Residencia from SEF last month so I've got 11 months left! Actually, my wife and I will probably be going in to get this resolved with IMTT in the next few weeks. I'll check back in to let the community know how things went. Thanks everyone, and thanks black irish girl for the help.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Hard copy Cartão de Condução received today after only a few weeks wait and verified again, no change in how an American can go about exchanging their home state's USA driver's license for a Portuguese Cartão de Condução.


----------



## -mia-

blackirishgirl said:


> Hard copy Cartão de Condução received today after only a few weeks wait and verified again, no change in how an American can go about exchanging their home state's USA driver's license for a Portuguese Cartão de Condução.


Congrats on getting your Carta de Condução!! Yeah!

Just a few questions. I hope you don't mind. 
Does it differ by state or is the procedure the same no matter what state you are from? Did it come in the mail or did you have to pick it up? 
Also, did they take away your home license or did you get to keep it? 

tia, 
Mia


----------



## Benny Dorm

canoeman said:


> Think previous poster was confusing his friend applying for residence, not exchanging driving Licence.
> Time I think is your major worry, as I believe exchange must be completed with 12 months of residence being granted.


Does this rule that the licence has to be exchanged within twelve months of residence being granted only apply to Americans or all EU residents?


----------



## canoeman

Benny Dorm said:


> Does this rule that the licence has to be exchanged within twelve months of residence being granted only apply to Americans or all EU residents?


EU citizens are supposed to notify IMTT within 30 days and either register or exchange licence, it must be exchanged before it runs out, IMTT will only exchange a valid licence, so it does differ depending on EU country you move from.
I believe Germany doesn't have an expirey date, whereas UK photo licences do.


----------



## lindyman77

Received my paper Cartão do Condução last week. The procedure for us was no different than blackirishgirl described earlier. We did have to give up our U.S. licenses though which can be rectified later. There was no indication of the procedure being dependent on the state of former residence but I cannot confirm whether this is true or not. YMMV. 

Glad to hear you got your card already b.i.g! Here's hoping ours arrives quickly too!


----------



## blackirishgirl

Lindyman77-have you gotten your hard copy Cartão do Condução yet?


----------



## lindyman77

blackirishgirl said:


> Lindyman77-have you gotten your hard copy Cartão do Condução yet?


Hi B.I.G., no we have not received anything as of yet. Still waiting. I remember that you said yours came very quickly but you're in Porto não é? Maybe things are a little slower here in Lisboa.


----------

